# Where is??????????????????



## david_layne (May 26, 2007)

Where is "The Lancaster Kicks Ass? Been a couple of months since he posted.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2007)

"Veni, Vidi, Velcro...I came, I saw, I stuck around"

 

Lancaster has been quite busy with his studies at school.


----------



## david_layne (May 26, 2007)

Hopefully he will soon be finished and back here posting. I hope he can come up with some 97 Squadron Lancaster pictures for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2007)

I am sure he will return as soon as he has more time. Both him and CC are thick in there studies at the moment.


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

I am more pessimistic. They would have stopped by already. I don't expect them back.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 27, 2007)

david_layne said:


> Where is "The Lancaster Kicks Ass? Been a couple of months since he posted.




I dobnt know, i havnt been on as frequently as I used too, so ive kinda lost contact of a few people


Psis
Nonskimmer

Just too name a few


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 28, 2007)

I think they are still around.


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Pisis popped his head in hear just last week or so. Must have come off his Absinthe binger.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Pisis popped his head in hear just last week or so. Must have come off his Absinthe binger.



Good old slovakian Absinthe


Too bad its only 10% here in canada

Id pay big bucks to get a few bottles of Slovakian Absinthe here


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Saw an advertisement for 140proof (70%) in the back of a magazine. How do you get around BATF by selling alcohol via mail? Must have been a scam.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

We can get the good stuff here as well.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

What's it like Adler. I've had Everclear (150 proof) and it tasted like ass.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What's it like Adler. I've had Everclear (150 proof) and it tasted like ass.



Blaaah Everclear reminds me of hairspray, its only 110 proof here, but Sambooka is about the same and its actually pretty good


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

I've had Booker's Small Batch Bourbon 127proof and it was sssmmmmmooooooooootttthhhhh


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I've had Booker's Small Batch Bourbon 127proof and it was sssmmmmmooooooooootttthhhhh



Yeeeeeeeeesh Not a big bourbon fan, but Ill drink bouron before i drink Scotch any day


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Bad time on scotch I take it? I have found those who say that about scotch and tekillya have a horror story to tell.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 31, 2007)

To-kill-ya is my hang over enemy but i love what it does to me though


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

I finally broke down and bought some of the Red Rocker's Cabo Wabo tequilla. Excellent. And I hate tequilla.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 1, 2007)

There was some tequilla that i brought back from Puerta Vara, and this was a while ago so i cannot remember for the life of me what the stuff was called, and this stuff was well aged, and it was actually pretty good stuff, and its hard to beleive that any tequilla is actually good tasting


It still had the sock sweat after taste but it was pleasant


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

Never having tasted sock sweat, I have to agree. Millions of people can't be wrong.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 1, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Never having tasted sock sweat, I have to agree. Millions of people can't be wrong.





Smelly cooch, weve all tasted that by accident 

yeah that after taste


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh.... What's sad is we've all tasted it!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah for all you cherry boys out there,

When she says that its better than it smells, ignore her, and go with your instinct, dont make the same mistake we did


----------

